# want to be a IRCTC Agent??? Anyone can help me?????



## sauravktr (Aug 6, 2007)

want to be a IRCTC agent for Ticket booking....

.. But dont know how to do that???  
What r the advantages to become a Agent instead of a normal user????


Guys help me out with some details!!!


----------



## slugger (Aug 6, 2007)

112 posts and u still start a thread in this section, *GAWWD!!!!* wats wron wit u? *SHUD B IN CHIT-CHAT*

*REPORTIN*


----------



## sauravktr (Aug 6, 2007)

admin plz move it to the right section.....nothing wrong with me.......is it really a issue 4 u ???? anyway thanks 4 watching this forum so carefullly

Waiting 4 reply.........


----------



## sauravktr (Aug 19, 2007)

Anyone can help me?


----------



## Anindya (Aug 19, 2007)

I think buddy it will be better for u to go to the relevent IR site(irctc) and find contact us link and send them a mail regarding this. Then wait for their reply. Send mails to all the mail addresses u can get hold of and then see what happens. Since u didnt get any suggestion from here after waiting for quite a long time i thought of suggesting u this.


----------



## sauravktr (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks 4 the reply...i'll do that


----------



## Anindya (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome! Let us know what happened.


----------



## rahull (Feb 28, 2009)

All going nuts lolz............

Ppls who look for stating Ticketing bussiness 

I will charge you R.s 800  for information.Yes trust me it's reputed company .

All the above post facility are avaliable 
You just need to pay R.s 8000  to acquire licence.......


Hai na cheapest ? R.s 800 mera coz i will give u details of company providing you licence........
so 8800  your total cost   Net saving of R.s 1100 to you ..

Don't get fooled By paying 15000 or 10000 for licence  

8800 is the way to go )))))))))))


Pm me If you want details............


----------



## Swapnil Palkar (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Rahul,

Can you please share some information on how you set that up ?

Regards,


----------

